# Defrosting embryos and when they go back



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wonder if some of you can help me.  I just spoken to my clinic and they have said they have detected my surge so transfer will be Wednesday all being well, but I thought they defrosted the embryos that morning and put them back the same day, but they've just told me they will be defrosting them tomorrow(I only have 2 frozen) and I've to call at 3pm tomorrow afternoon to find out if they've survived, and now I'm worried about them being defrosted and left for a day before going back.  They were frozen on day 3 so if they let them go they will be about 4 1/2 days old when going back, I though they only done that when you had quite a few frozen.

Has anyone else had this with only 2 frozen.

Thanks
Love Michelle xx


----------



## Gizmo100 (Sep 29, 2004)

I went to the Nuffield under Dr Yates and they defrosted them that day and when I went in that afternoon to get them transferred they then told me three had survived (only allowed to put 2 back in). To be honest I was dreading turning up for the transfer to be told none had survived as I would have got upset.  I think usually what happend with me is the norm but I could be wrong.  I dont think it will harm your chances because when they told me three had survived , one was starting to divide which gave me hope and that was in the dish.  They wouldnt do what they are doing with you if it was detrimental to the outcome.  I would give them a call and talk to someone about how you feel i.e one of the fertility nurses or the consultant if he/she is around.  They will reassure you and you will feel so much better.  I did  that at the Nuffield and a phone call will make such a different to how you feel. Also I think the success rates for the Royal and Nuffield are not to bad compared to other clinics although I am biased!

Gizmo


----------

